# Screenshot während aktiver Kamera



## Alexfedel (4. Jul 2015)

Ich habe eine SurfaceView, wo das Kamerabild angezeigt wird. Jetzt möchte ich von der SurfaceView über einen Button ein Screenshot machen mit dem Inhalt des aktuellen Kamerabildes.
Das Problem ist, wie ich nach Recherche herausgefunden habe, dass das gar nicht funktioniert. Man kann nicht mit "getDrawingCache()" den Inhalt der View holen, das Bild ist dann schwarz. Ich möchte auch kein Previewbild der Kamera machen. 
Mir ist es nur wichtig, dass ich genau das als Bild bekomme, was ich auf dem Screen sehe und zwar genau in der Auflösung des Bildschirms und das geht eben mit einem Screenshot am besten. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, gibt es eine möglichst einfache Möglichkeit doch ein Screenshot zu machen, vielleicht mit irgendwelchen unkomplizierten Plugins? Es muss ja möglich sein, ich kann ja auch auf meinem Smartphone über An/Aus-Schalter + Lautstärke runter auch ein Screenshot machen, während die Kamera an ist. Ist vielleicht nicht bei jedem mobilen Gerät möglich, aber theoretisch sollte es irgendwie gehen?


----------

